# GMail Paper



## Wolfshead (Apr 1, 2007)

Google have announced a new service today called GMail Paper. Sounds like a great idea to me.

http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw this, but generally, if I want something, I print it. Sure, it's free, but you have to wait for standard mail to get it. Printer ink is not that expensive . . . so I have nothing against the idea, but I don't think it is all that useful. 

Though I guess I printed up every email my then-boyfriend-now-husband sent me from Iraq just to keep and treasure and if I didn't have a printer, this sort of service would've come in handy . . . but I did have a printer and as far as I can see this is just a new way of advertising, sort of a "you request it" junk mail.

ps took a closer look and saw two things which might make it more useful, the unlimited quantity and the glossy paper . . . though I wonder if they are right that that can be truly offset by advertising. Now, those things I can see a use for, especially for small businesses.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 2, 2007)

Wolfshead said:


> Google have announced a new service today called GMail Paper.



I think it's stoopid! If I want a hard copy of an email I print it out! What's the problem?

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 5, 2007)

Tut tut, did no one notice the day I posted that?

Gullible fools


----------



## Mike (Apr 5, 2007)

> Gmail Paper is made out of 96% post-consumer organic soybean sputum, and thus, actually helps the environment. For every Gmail Paper we produce, the environment gets incrementally healthier.



I spewed milk out of my nose when I read that line!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike said:


> I spewed milk out of my nose when I read that line!



That mixed with soybean sputum would probably make a good white sauce!

Barley


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 22, 2007)

ROFL! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I'm sorry, this was pretty funny on the website, but when I find that _Elgee_ of all people was actually taken in that's five times funnier than the joke. I apologize my dear, and you should take it as a compliment that I consider it so out of character for you.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 23, 2007)

Actually, I'm very trusting. . . read "dang gullible."

I mean, I manage to resist the urge to look it up every time someone tells me gullible isn't in the dictionary (It must be . . . isn't it?).

For instance, I asked my husband where he got this three inch scar on his upper arm and he said he'd fallen into something at work a few years back but didn't want to go to the doctors for stitches so he just stapled it up with a staple gun. I was just expressing horror at how much this would've hurt when he started laughing at me. 

He also had me going for half a minute about his parka being bullet proof (he's a Marine, so why wouldn't it be? It was camoplauge after all . . .) and about eating a raw rattle snake in boot camp (He just looked so . . . serious when he said this.). 

I'm not stupid. Just trusting . . . why would anyone lie to me???


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 9, 2007)

HLGStrider said:


> Actually, I'm very trusting. . . read "dang gullible."
> 
> I mean, I manage to resist the urge to look it up every time someone tells me gullible isn't in the dictionary (It must be . . . isn't it?).
> 
> ...



*falls about laughing* Oh, that is hilarious, and well told! *grins* So glad I thought to check back here...I bet I would actually look it up if someone told me that, I couldn't resist...

Oh, and I think you meant camouflage.  (turns out I didn't know how to spell it either, thank God for Firefox's built in spell checker thingy. Hey! Thingy is too a word! You jerk checker! )


----------

